# Sectional Track Cleaning...



## guinnesspeanut (Sep 25, 2009)

It's been awhile since this was brought up, wondering if anything new is out there.. Here's some basics from the last thread:

*** NEVER USE WATER BASED PRODUCTS TO CLEAN THE RAILS! Windex and other window cleaners are all water based, so use denatured alcohol instead..

*** INOX?? If anyone has used this stuff, info greatly appreciated.

*** WD40?? I've heard from many many small engine repair guys that this stuff has water in it. There are plenty of other hobby oils out there, if anyone knows from personal use what's good for infrequent use of the track, please share. I'm leaning towards trying out a few regular automotive brands that also protect, such as Castrol Syntec, or Mystery Oil, or even Slick 50.. Stuff like this will need to be applied directly to the rails, not the track, but, I think the results will speak for themselves.. They advertise that these types of oil practically bond on a molecular level, protecting the moving metal parts from friction wear. To me at least, it seems like this is what we're all trying to achieve: sanding wears the rails down quick, and oxidation is a problem even hours after a cleaning. If anyone has used this stuff outside of their motors for anything at all, information appreciated. I don't mind taking the time to apply just to the rails. Heck, maybe even make a heavy, slow chassis with a pair of guides and a small, replaceable polishing pad.. Any suggestions? I remember from my train days they had track cleaning cars, some with stainless steel wool pads, others fiber pads. Run right before and right after each use kept the track in great shape..
*** THINGS THAT DON'T WORK... If anyone's tried something off the wall that backfired, a little comedy might be nice.. I'll start: Do not take the time to lay out a bunch of sectional track in the driveway and clean it with a pressure washer! The tracks will fly around all over the place, and a LOT of tabs will break, maybe a basement window too. Yes, I did actually do this, hoping to clean out rust inside/underneath the top... 1 of 6 pieces remained intact.. It worked soo well removing the rust and scale on the bolts on my patio furniture, I decided to try on some almost worthless track. I succeeded in making it completely worthless! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

WD-40 is a water dispersant (that's what the WD stands for). I doubt there would be water in a water dispersant..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD-40


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I like these two write-ups...

http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/MaxRailFinal.htm

http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/Track_Cleaning/Rail.htm

I used a stainless steel cleaner the last time I did my Tyco/Mattel track. It did not have a negative effect but I haven't been able to form an opinion as to just how well it works over the long haul.

Joe


----------

